# Sign Cut X-2 Trial



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Since reading posts and talking to Ken about Signcut...I couldn't wait to get home to download. I just tried and I can't download it from their site Download Free Trial What I am I to do??


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

tdprout said:


> Since reading posts and talking to Ken about Signcut...I couldn't wait to get home to download. I just tried and I can't download it from their site Download Free Trial What I am I to do??


Hi TDP,
Try again! It's great! Clear your cookies, clear your cache do anything just get it!
I contacted them with an issue and got quite a fast response so try that if all else fails.
Remember, I think they are based in Norway.

Good luck
Phil


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

So you fill out the info. and they email you a temp license number and your user name is your email address. Go back to their main page and login with this info., then you can get to their download site.

They are based out of Sweden, but Norway is close.

=)


----------



## txkustomgrafix (Jun 1, 2007)

I have sign cut x-2 and flexi. If you can afford it buy a flexi product. Sign cut x2 requires an internet connection and offers time limited software licenses. Cant use sign cut x2 if you take your cutter somewhere like the flea market where you do not have an internet connection.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

txkustomgrafix said:


> I have sign cut x-2 and flexi. If you can afford it buy a flexi product. Sign cut x2 requires an internet connection and offers time limited software licenses. Cant use sign cut x2 if you take your cutter somewhere like the flea market where you do not have an internet connection.


 
It can be done, but you just have to simulate the LE version, which lacks several features of the PE version, but does not require an internet connection.


----------

